# Probleme mit Com 1 und digifas Servo



## mitchih (11 Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Digifas Servo (Seidel) diesen muss ich parametrieren. Jetzt habe ich folgendes Phänomen für welches ich gerne eine Lösung hätte.

Mit dem Kabel und Win 98 komme ich ohne Probleme auf den Antrieb
Bei Win XP gehts mit meinem Dell Latitude aber nicht mit meinem Field PG, da bekomme ich keine Verbindung bzw. die Verbindung schenint langsam zu sein, als wenn die Schnittstelle noch belegt ist.
Habe noch ein anderes Field PG Probiert, gleiches Phänomen

Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich rausfinden kann wo das Problem liegt


----------



## georg_demmler (11 Juli 2010)

Hallo,

was mir so auf die Schnelle einfällt - sind denn die Anschlußeinstellung für die COM-Schnittstelle gleich. Baudrate, Datenbits usw.

Findet man unter Systemsteuerung - System - Hardware - Gerätemanager und dort unter Anschlüsse (LPT, COM). Gibt bestimmt auch einen DOS-Befehl zum Einstellen - nämlich mode. 

Viel Spass

GD


----------



## mitchih (11 Juli 2010)

Danke für den Tipp,
das hatte ich aber schon kontrolliert, ist bei allen Rechnern gleich eingestellt.

Ich vermute aber eher das die Schnittstelle irgendwie blockiert wird.


----------



## SW-Mech (12 Juli 2010)

Hallo,

Das Orginal-Programmierkabel für den Digifas-Regler hat ein Netzteil  dran. Ich nehme aber an, du verwendest dieses Orginalkabel.



mitchih schrieb:


> Ich vermute aber eher das die Schnittstelle irgendwie blockiert wird.



Das denke ich auch. Damals auf Windows 2000 gab's den Kithara-DOS-Enabler. Diese Software macht, dass auch DOS-Programme direkt auf die Hardware zugreifen kann.
Diesen DOS-Enabler bekommst du hier: http://www.kithara.de/de/download.html

Vielleicht funktionierts ja damit.
Gruss SW-Mech


----------



## akkuencue (14 Juli 2016)

Hallo !
Ich möchte eine serielle PC Verbindung für Digifas 7200 selber machen.
Ich würde Ihnen sehr dankbar, wenn Sie Bauanleitungen zusenden würden.
Mit freundlichen Grüssen


----------



## SW-Mech (18 Juli 2016)

Hallo

Etwas findest du hier
Im Kapitel I-7/I-8 (PDF-Seite 10) sind die Schnittstellenkabel beschrieben.
Allerdings wird du nach dem nur das Kabel für die LPT-Schnittstelle nachbauen können.

Gruss SW-Mech


----------



## akkuencue (18 Juli 2016)

Hallo !
Ich danke dir herzlich.
Ich brauche Digifas _PC Verbindung für COM Port nicht für LPT
wenn du so findest, melde dich bitte
Grüsse


----------

